# Rumor: D7000 replacement announced before April.. D400 still MIA!



## TheLost (Feb 1, 2013)

According to Nikon Rumors...  The D7000 replacement is to be announced sometime before April.  24mp sensor, 100-6400 ISO and similar but smaller form factor to the D600.

Nikon D7000 replacement before April, more Coolpix cameras including a P310 replacement | Nikon Rumors

Larger buffer?
pro-build quality?
AF-ON button?

probably not...


----------



## TheLost (Feb 1, 2013)

One final thought.. Canon's 7D Mark II is rumored to be announced this month or April....  21mp sensor, 10fps, ISO 100-25600, Dual Digic 6 CPU.

(*sigh*) White lens envy... it is getting harder to resist.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 2, 2013)

Just get one of those white lens covers and you'll be fine.....


----------



## KmH (Feb 2, 2013)

TheLost said:


> One final thought.. Canon's 7D Mark II is rumored to be announced this month or April....  21mp sensor, 10fps, ISO 100-25600, Dual Digic 6 CPU.
> 
> (*sigh*) White lens envy... it is getting harder to resist.


No problem.
Look at the actual usable ISO range, not the adjustment range, once the camera is tested by an independent lab.


----------



## Carlos_Gouveia (Feb 2, 2013)

Thats why, buy a decent body, stay with it, save your money and invest in awesome glass!!!


----------



## TheLost (Feb 3, 2013)

Carlos_Gouveia said:


> Thats why, buy a decent body, stay with it, save your money and invest in awesome glass!!!



I would love to buy a decent body... I need a DX body built for sports.  What do you recommend?   oh wait.. Nikon doesn't have a pro DX body.


----------



## KmH (Feb 3, 2013)

Why would Nikon ever want to produce a pro DX body?


----------



## Patriot (Feb 3, 2013)

KmH said:


> Why would Nikon ever want to produce a pro DX body?



To keep it's loyal fans.


----------



## Tarazed (Feb 3, 2013)

How long has it been since Nikon released a pro DX lens?  If they are not releasing DX pro glass why would they continue to release DX pro bodies?  Just a thought.


----------



## Benco (Feb 3, 2013)

I did enjoy the comments on that article, so many moaning about the D7xxx being too small for a the hands of a real man and the neccessity of a proper, all metal, waterproof, bulletproof, pro body so that it's juuuust suitable for the people for whom anything else would immediately shatter into tiny pieces in their huge, manly hands.


----------



## TheLost (Feb 4, 2013)

For me, it has nothing to do with lenses (99% of my lenses are FX lenses anyway).  I could care less about the size of the body.  In truth i like a smaller size body.  

I like my D7000 but i run into its limits almost every time i use it...



Its 39 point AF is fast... but not fast enough (D300 has 51 points)
Its buffer fills up fast... I normally don't spray-n-pray but at times it's needed.
It needs an AF-ON button... why doesn't it have one!!!!  The AF-L button is too close to the viewfinder to be used as AF-ON.  Its awkward and unnatural to use.

Those three items are why i'll get rid of my D7000 this year.  I would prefer to just replace the body, but depending on the reviews of the 7D mark II i may just switch teams.


----------



## Lobo (Feb 5, 2013)

Carlos_Gouveia said:


> Thats why, buy a decent body, stay with it, save your money and invest in awesome glass!!!



Awww...now you are just talking sense.


----------



## Lobo (Feb 5, 2013)

Benco said:


> I did enjoy the comments on that article, so many moaning about the D7xxx being too small for a the hands of a real man and the neccessity of a proper, all metal, waterproof, bulletproof, pro body so that it's juuuust suitable for the people for whom anything else would immediately shatter into tiny pieces in their huge, manly hands.



I have BIG hands and I don't have a problem with the D7000. Never have felt like I would crush it.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 5, 2013)

I will be keeping the D7000 for some time to come. I'm not anywhere close to my max shutter count.


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 5, 2013)

TheLost said:
			
		

> One final thought.. Canon's 7D Mark II is rumored to be announced this month or April....  21mp sensor, 10fps, ISO 100-25600, Dual Digic 6 CPU.
> 
> (*sigh*) White lens envy... it is getting harder to resist.



I doubt this. I think the 70D will be announced before the 7D. We probably won't hear about the 7D until the second or third Q of 2013


----------



## Solarflare (Feb 5, 2013)

Err ... what the frak ?

ISO 100-6400 means it will offer extended ISO 50-25600. The D7100 or D400 or how its called will of course NOT have less ISO reserves than the D7000 !

I would assume that the D7100 most likely will have the same sensor as the D5200.


----------



## JDFlood (Feb 5, 2013)

Six months ago I put forth my argument from a production evolutionary point of view the D400 or at least it's successor would not happen. Several folks disagreed and quoted Hogan., I was convinced. Perhaps I was right the first time. To me continuing prosumer DX as the price of sensors goes down doesn't make sense. JD


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 5, 2013)

TheLost said:


> For me, it has nothing to do with lenses (99% of my lenses are FX lenses anyway).  I could care less about the size of the body.  In truth i like a smaller size body.
> 
> I like my D7000 but i run into its limits almost every time i use it...
> 
> ...



Those are the 3 reasons I picked a D300 over a D7000 in June.  I know I'm just a bird freak, but the build of the camera is very important to me as I'm often crawling over rocks, laying on beaches and shooting in many places that normal people don't shoot at, I have fallen twice and the D300 just bounces and keeps on ticking.  A friend of mine that is a pro fell with his 5Dm3 and the lens mount snapped into several pieces.  Also the dedicated AF mode and the metering mode buttons are tings that I use on a daily basis.  Most pros that I know don't baby their equipment as much as enthusiasts do, to them it is just a tool and needs to take a beating.

I said a long time ago that Nikon might switch to a 3 DX lineup and the D7000 and D300 would be merged to a D400 or D7200, perhaps that is what we will be seeing....


----------



## Onbird (Feb 5, 2013)

Lobo said:
			
		

> I have BIG hands and I don't have a problem with the D7000. Never have felt like I would crush it.



If you have large hands go for the grip.. not everyones hands are the same!! The thing about focus points is crap, what the heck did you do before digital...sure it makes things easier but by no means a stretch if you know what you are doing.

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## TheLost (Feb 5, 2013)

I started a thread last September saying Nikon won't produce a D400:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nikon/299906-d400-keep-dreaming.html

The time to place your bets has come... 

NikonRumor's... (Feb, 4th 2013)


> In addition to the D7000 successor, which most likely will replace also the D300s


More Nikon D4x rumors | Nikon Rumors



Thom Hogan.. (Dec 3rd 2012)


> -Many people are writing me with the contention that "there will be no D400 (D300s replacement) because such a camera wouldn't be very distinguishable from an upgraded D7000." Nonsense.


2012 Nikon News and Comments by Thom Hogan


----------

